# Respectful Bow to All



## Calm Intention (May 14, 2006)

Nice to be part of these forums(looks like a very comprehensive site- possibly the best I've come across in my google search).

I will probably most content to just read,  but I'm certain I'll have some questions too-  and maybe a comment or two .


----------



## bobster_ice (May 14, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk, I hope you enjoy it here and feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## Calm Intention (May 14, 2006)

bobster_ice said:
			
		

> Welcome to Martial Talk, I hope you enjoy it here and feel free to ask any questions.


:

Thankyou B._I.,

I appreciate the welcome.


----------



## MA-Caver (May 14, 2006)

Calm Intention said:
			
		

> Nice to be part of these forums(looks like a very comprehensive site- possibly the best I've come across in my google search).
> 
> I will probably most content to just read,  but I'm certain I'll have some questions too-  and maybe a comment or two .



Not probably the best it *IS* _THE BEST!_ (said in all modesty of course  ) 

Welcome Calm Intention and happy reading. Be sure to use the fine search engine to help you navigate your way through our massive site and to find any answers that you may need in your continuing quest... whatever that may be. 

Hopefully you will feel comfortable in time to post along with us. We'd love to hear input from as wide a variety of martial artists as we can. Helps US broaden our minds even further. 

Tell us a bit more about yourself by the way. Your art and years of study and so on... 

Welcome.


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 14, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk. Feel free to post and ask as many questions as you like.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (May 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Henderson (May 14, 2006)

Hello, and welcome.


----------



## Lisa (May 14, 2006)

Welcome Calm Intention.  Hope you enjoy and learn from everything MT has to offer.


----------



## Kacey (May 14, 2006)

Welcome - happy posting!  What art(s) do you practice?


----------



## Raewyn (May 14, 2006)

Welcome to Martial Talk - great to have you


----------



## terryl965 (May 14, 2006)

Welcome and enjoy
Terry


----------



## Hand Sword (May 15, 2006)

Hello, and welcome!


----------



## Calm Intention (May 15, 2006)

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Not probably the best it *IS* _THE BEST!_ (said in all modesty of course  )
> 
> Welcome Calm Intention and happy reading. Be sure to use the fine search engine to help you navigate your way through our massive site and to find any answers that you may need in your continuing quest... whatever that may be.
> 
> ...


 
Thankyou MA-Caver(and everyone else too),

*just wrote for one half hour, and my post didn't take? I'll try again:

I am not formally trained, but have had a long interest in the arts as a physical, mental, and spiritual discipline.   I could have chosen to exercise in other ways,  but I find the arts to be the best for me- and I like the body mechanics/kinetics.   Life is also a struggle(sometimes a direct battle),  so why not always train for it.
The symmetrical movements of Kata(especially when you move a weapon around your body),  teach you much about balance and awareness.
These symmetrical patternisitic movements are also good for the brains 'plasticity'(as science has proven with dancers),  and so the mind becomes conditioned too-- just as mind effects body,  body effects mind.

I possibly have the highest respect for Aikido, but if I could have the collective knowledge of Ju Jitsu,  Wing Chun,  Shaolin Kung Fu,  Aiki Jitsu,
and Tai Chi, ...and watch out for that Mau Thai boxers kick!;  I'd feel pretty  much a one man S.W.A.T. team.

I basically train doing all kinds of combo kicks,  a wall exercise(which I had mentioned in another thread- my own innovation),  and the following weapons:
Bo, Jo, Sai,  double sticks,  double machette, double butterly knives, double cleavers(as sharp as my swords),  swords,  nunchucks(which I don't like- though my first love),
manriki gasari(ouch!- very dangerous),  and although all help dexterity,  I've those Steve Segal stainless steel razor cards to play with too.

In my late 40's now,  but feel somehow in better shape than when i was in my late 20's and my 30's.
If I were to join a formal training regiment,  I'd be taking some punishment- because I would not start as a beginner.  
I do think I could easily assimilate into some of the arts(not all obviously),   because I think I've developed an awareness from the constant repititions of movement(though they would need some correction I am certain).

you asked,  i answered


----------



## MJS (May 15, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay! 

Mike


----------



## yipman_sifu (May 15, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Phadrus00 (May 15, 2006)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gemini (May 15, 2006)

Welcome to MT! ​


----------



## green meanie (May 15, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Rick Wade (May 15, 2006)

Aloha and Welcome to MT.  Happy posting I look forward to sharing thoughts with you.

V/R

Rick


----------



## Calm Intention (May 17, 2006)

Rick Wade said:
			
		

> Aloha and Welcome to MT. Happy posting I look forward to sharing thoughts with you.
> 
> V/R
> 
> Rick


 
Rick(everyone too),

Thankyou again.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 24, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 25, 2006)

Welcome to MT, Calm!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 25, 2006)

Very nice to have you here 

Enjoy~!

~Tess


----------



## kelly keltner (May 26, 2006)

welcome


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 26, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## Calm Intention (May 30, 2006)

I'd be remiss if I didn't get back to the welcomes here(sorry),,, thank you 
all again.:asian:


----------



## HKphooey (May 30, 2006)

Welcome to MT!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jun 4, 2006)

Late greetings and welcome.


----------



## White Fox (Jun 8, 2006)

Calm Intention said:
			
		

> Nice to be part of these forums(looks like a very comprehensive site- possibly the best I've come across in my google search).
> 
> I will probably most content to just read, but I'm certain I'll have some questions too- and maybe a comment or two .


 
Welcome Friend 

You've come to a great place!!!!!!!


----------



## shesulsa (Jun 19, 2006)

Greetings and welcome!


----------

